# First Time Steroid User Needs Help



## Lost John (Jul 10, 2009)

I started my first cycle ever a month ago and I am doing 500 of TC a week.
I am also using 10cc of HGH.

I am starting to get Man Boobs! I wanted a big chest. Just not like this!

Any Advise? Please!


----------



## VictorZ06 (Jul 10, 2009)

Stats?  PCT?  Diet?  Gyno? 10cc HGH?  I don't know where do begin.  Man boobs?  Take some nolva and stop whatever the hell else you are doing.

/V


----------



## Merkaba (Jul 10, 2009)

lol....its called trying to run before walking.  I wonder what your workout and diet  is like. care to share? You probably don't even need the shit.


----------



## Shadowcam (Jul 12, 2009)

This thread should be made a sticky for all the beginners thinking of taking drugs without doing research!


----------



## jorge (Jul 20, 2009)

your simply Fked!! go get some lab work and swallow some nolvadex in the mean time!


----------



## Jonesy (Jul 21, 2009)

new to starting stack need some help with figuring out a stack for myself. i was told Anadrol 100mg per day nolvadex 20mg per day and PgH as recomended on bottle. Open to opinions and suggestions please.


----------



## Jonesy (Jul 21, 2009)

age:19
weight:160 12% bodyfat
working out n everything for 3 1/2 years
No cycle expierience
eat about 3,000-5,000 calories daily


----------



## RoosterTX (Jul 21, 2009)

Jonesy said:


> age:19
> weight:160 12% bodyfat
> working out n everything for 3 1/2 years
> No cycle expierience
> eat about 3,000-5,000 calories daily



Wait 6-10 years, then if you're still interested try a test only cycle, in the meantime try different programs designed to meet the goals you have and focus on diet and good recovery.


----------



## abomb555 (Jul 21, 2009)

RoosterTX said:


> Wait 6-10 years, then if you're still interested try a test only cycle, in the meantime try different programs designed to meet the goals you have and focus on diet and good recovery.


yes i agree


----------



## Jonesy (Jul 21, 2009)

Alright thank you for the help guys


----------



## Jonesy (Jul 21, 2009)

if i used anadrol what would i stack it with


----------



## I.C.P. (Jul 22, 2009)

Lost John said:


> I started my first cycle ever a month ago and I am doing 500 of TC a week.
> I am also using 10cc of HGH.
> 
> I am starting to get Man Boobs! I wanted a big chest. Just not like this!
> ...


OMG,LOL!!ROFLMFAO!!I almost spit water on my monitor but choked it down instead.


----------



## lucifuge (Jul 22, 2009)

Jonesy said:


> if i used anadrol what would i stack it with



nothing
do not use it
YOU ARE 19

you have a shitload of natural testosterone and growth potential.
*Use that*. Wait until your natural test production starts to drop off (around age 26) then start considering a cycle.


----------



## VictorZ06 (Jul 23, 2009)

Jonesy, do you remember what I told you about being too young?  You sent me a PM and I am gave you the same answers the guys here are giving you.  I encourage you to wait a few years.  

You are 160 lbs. for God's sake, unless you are 4 ft. tall, your diet/training methods are way off.  Especially if you have only been training for 3+ years.  I'll say it again, work on your diet and up your caloric intake with clean and healthy food, and that's far better than any kind of AAS out there.

Think about it man, if you don't want to take my word, ask anyone else with a little AAS common sense.  Good luck.

/V




lucifuge said:


> nothing
> do not use it
> YOU ARE 19
> 
> ...


----------



## jorge (Jul 24, 2009)

Listen man, if you really are set into getting big, its simple! go to a rejuvination clinic, mostly in florida. And get yourself a legal prep for testosterone therapy. with andriol you will not get any gyno sides. Just follow the doctors instruction!! you will gain wieght from muscle mass in just a few weeks. just dont get stupid and abuse!!!!! the cost is just under $700 for a few cycles worth. Dont stack anything for know. just take it as directed till you start seeing how your body reacts to aas therapy. And do work out hard, not just 3 time a week for 30 minutes. That wont cut it!! and eat like a beast/ sleep like a beast!!!


----------



## Shadowcam (Jul 25, 2009)

jorge said:


> Listen man, if you really are set into getting big, its simple! go to a rejuvination clinic, mostly in florida. And get yourself a legal prep for testosterone therapy. with andriol you will not get any gyno sides. Just follow the doctors instruction!! you will gain wieght from muscle mass in just a few weeks. just dont get stupid and abuse!!!!! the cost is just under $700 for a few cycles worth. Dont stack anything for know. just take it as directed till you start seeing how your body reacts to aas therapy. And do work out hard, not just 3 time a week for 30 minutes. That wont cut it!! and eat like a beast/ sleep like a beast!!!



WHAT!


----------



## I.C.P. (Jul 26, 2009)

Shadowcam said:


> WHAT!


LOL!My thoughts exactly.


----------



## jorge (Jul 26, 2009)

Yes, ""what?"" Do you think illegal gear is the only thing that works, i don't think so!! Thinking your some self medicating guru is not the way to go. If you cant have an open conversation with your physician then its time to find another that is willing to hear you out. A lot people think that if they mention anabolic to there doctors there going to get in some type of trouble. To many guys taking self prescribe anabolic end up with hair lost to some extent, why go through that?? Get some real professional help and just cut the risk by alot. And cut it out with the I self medicate roid guru crap! I mean really, is it worth having testicles the size of a 2 year old and male pattern baldness. Side effects that you can avoid with professional help not street smart help!!!


----------



## Shadowcam (Jul 26, 2009)

jorge said:


> Yes, ""what?"" Do you think illegal gear is the only thing that works, i don't think so!! Thinking your some self medicating guru is not the way to go. If you cant have an open conversation with your physician then its time to find another that is willing to hear you out. A lot people think that if they mention anabolic to there doctors there going to get in some type of trouble. To many guys taking self prescribe anabolic end up with hair lost to some extent, why go through that?? Get some real professional help and just cut the risk by alot. And cut it out with the I self medicate roid guru crap! I mean really, is it worth having testicles the size of a 2 year old and male pattern baldness. Side effects that you can avoid with professional help not street smart help!!!



That was worse than your first post! Please stop!


----------



## jorge (Jul 27, 2009)

Shadowcam said:


> That was worse than your first post! Please stop!








I guess the truth hurts!! if I'm so wrong then please!!! do prove me wrong.Oh, but then again I'm sure there wont be a solid answer from anyone, except for street gibberish


----------



## Built (Jul 27, 2009)

jorge, are you currently on male HRT?


----------



## largepkg (Jul 27, 2009)

Built said:


> jorge, are you currently on male HRT?



I'm not sure he understood you. You asked to simple a question.


----------



## jorge (Jul 27, 2009)

Built said:


> jorge, are you currently on male HRT?



ADRIOL, DBOL & ARIMIDEX 4 WEEK CYCLES 4 WEEKS OFF. MAY DOES DEPENDS ON LAB RESULTS. I DO NOT TAKE UNLESS ALL LAB RESULTS ARE CLEARED BY MY PHYSICIAN. DURING CYCLE I GET LAB WORK EVERY 14 DAYS AND ADJUST DOSAGE AS SPECIFIED BY DOCTOR. IVE GAINED 30 POUNDS OF MUSCLE, NEVER HAD TESTICULAR SHRINKAGE OR ANY TYPE OF HAIR LOST. HAD ACNE ONCE AND HAD MY DOSAGE ADJUSTED. IVE BEEN ON FOR 2 YEARS AND SEEN GREAT RESULT. FROM 198 AT 2% BODY FAT TO 232 AT 9% BODY FAT. 32/5'9/232. THIS IS WHY I ADVOCATE 'TALK AND HAVE A GOOD OPEN RELATIONSHIP WITH YOU PHYSICIAN!!' I FIND THAT VITAL TO KEEP GOOD SOLID GAINS AND A GOOD OVERALL HEALTH WITH MINIMUM SIDE EFFECTS. AGAIN, I'M NOT TRYING TO PUT NO ONE DOWN, I JUST WISH PEOPLE WHERE MORE CAREFULLY WHEN SELF MEDICATING AND JUST DOSING BY THE SIT OF THERE PANTS. I FIND NOTHING WORSE THAN TO SEE GOOD POTENTIAL GOING DOWN THE DRAIN. TO MANY GUYS TAKING AAS HAVE MADE TO MANY MISTAKES, TO MANY RISK FOR THE END RESULT OF HAVING A MASTER PIECE OF A BODY. JUST BECAUSE OF THE FEAR OF GETTING CAUGHT USING GEAR. REMEMBER A PHYSICIAN CANT REPORT YOU UNLESS YOUR GOING TO KILL, MAME ANOTHER PERSON. HELL, EVEN CRACKHEADS DON'T GET RATTED OUT BY DOCTORS, LOL. EVERY AAS USER IVE MET ARE ALL HARD WORKING INDIVIDUALS WITH GOALS IN THERE LIVES NOT STREET JUNKIES ROBBING OTHER FOR THERE NEXT FIX.


----------



## largepkg (Jul 27, 2009)

jorge said:


> ADRIOL, DBOL & ARIMIDEX 4 WEEK CYCLES 4 WEEKS OFF. MAY DOES DEPENDS ON LAB RESULTS. I DO NOT TAKE UNLESS ALL LAB RESULTS ARE CLEARED BY MY PHYSICIAN. DURING CYCLE I GET LAB WORK EVERY 14 DAYS AND ADJUST DOSAGE AS SPECIFIED BY DOCTOR. IVE GAINED 30 POUNDS OF MUSCLE, NEVER HAD TESTICULAR SHRINKAGE OR ANY TYPE OF HAIR LOST. HAD ACNE ONCE AND HAD MY DOSAGE ADJUSTED. IVE BEEN ON FOR 2 YEARS AND SEEN GREAT RESULT. FROM 198 AT *2% BODY FAT* TO 232 AT 9% BODY FAT. 32/5'9/232. THIS IS WHY I ADVOCATE 'TALK AND HAVE A GOOD OPEN RELATIONSHIP WITH YOU PHYSICIAN!!' I FIND THAT VITAL TO KEEP GOOD SOLID GAINS AND A GOOD OVERALL HEALTH WITH MINIMUM SIDE EFFECTS. AGAIN, I'M NOT TRYING TO PUT NO ONE DOWN, I JUST WISH PEOPLE WHERE MORE CAREFULLY WHEN SELF MEDICATING AND JUST DOSING BY THE SIT OF THERE PANTS. I FIND NOTHING WORSE THAN TO SEE GOOD POTENTIAL GOING DOWN THE DRAIN. TO MANY GUYS TAKING AAS HAVE MADE TO MANY MISTAKES, TO MANY RISK FOR THE END RESULT OF HAVING A MASTER PIECE OF A BODY. JUST BECAUSE OF THE FEAR OF GETTING CAUGHT USING GEAR. REMEMBER A PHYSICIAN CANT REPORT YOU UNLESS YOUR GOING TO KILL, MAME ANOTHER PERSON. HELL, EVEN CRACKHEADS DON'T GET RATTED OUT BY DOCTORS, LOL. EVERY AAS USER IVE MET ARE ALL HARD WORKING INDIVIDUALS WITH GOALS IN THERE LIVES NOT STREET JUNKIES ROBBING OTHER FOR THERE NEXT FIX.




My whole body hurts from reading your dribble.


----------



## VictorZ06 (Jul 27, 2009)

/V


----------



## juggernaut (Jul 27, 2009)

jorge said:


> Listen man, if you really are set into getting big, its simple! go to a rejuvination clinic, mostly in florida. And get yourself a legal prep for testosterone therapy. with andriol you will not get any gyno sides. Just follow the doctors instruction!! you will gain wieght from muscle mass in just a few weeks. just dont get stupid and abuse!!!!! the cost is just under $700 for a few cycles worth. Dont stack anything for know. just take it as directed till you start seeing how your body reacts to aas therapy. And do work out hard, not just 3 time a week for 30 minutes. That wont cut it!! and eat like a beast/ sleep like a beast!!!


 You're giving advice when I just read this before from you to an 18 year old kid?

*BULL SHIT! YOU CAN TAKE ROIDS, JUST LOWER YOUR DOSE AND DO ANTI-ESTROGENS! IF YOU COULDNT DO ROIDS AT 18 THEN ARNOLD, LOU, AND ALMOST EVERYOTHER FAMOUSE BODYBUILDER WOULD HAD NEVER BEEN. THEY ALL STARTED IN THERE TEENS!! HELL, LOOK AT WSM KEVEN KNEE. HIS HUGE AND STARTED AT 17!!*

 Are you fucking nuts? Grab a spellchecker and learn to research asshole.


----------



## Built (Jul 27, 2009)

largepkg said:


> I'm not sure he understood you. You asked to simple a question.



LOL - the reason I asked is because he just suggested to a 19-year-old to go to a "rejuvination clinic" in FLA to get a scrip for AAS. 

Seemed odd to say the least.


----------



## juggernaut (Jul 27, 2009)

ya think?


----------



## largepkg (Jul 27, 2009)

Built said:


> LOL - the reason I asked is because he just suggested to a 19-year-old to go to a "rejuvination clinic" in FLA to get a scrip for AAS.
> 
> Seemed odd to say the least.



Yea, after I posted that I read his other 20 posts. My brain now hurts and I can barely comprehend 5th grade math. 

Thanks jorge.


----------



## juggernaut (Jul 27, 2009)

5th grade...I'm having trouble with spelling kat.


----------



## jorge (Jul 27, 2009)

lol, thanks!


----------



## jorge (Jul 27, 2009)

largepkg said:


> Yea, after I posted that I read his other 20 posts. My brain now hurts and I can barely comprehend 5th grade math.
> 
> Thanks jorge.




Sorry, didn't mean to step on any of your feet, considering all your grade 'A' advise on aas. By the way where did any of you sorry ass douche bags get your medical degree's from??? Because it seems that everyone here is a goddamn medical professional. Or so you all wish you where, till you get caught with your illegal home made street shit and sucking of meat at your state prison.


----------



## Built (Jul 27, 2009)

jorge, you really ARE quite the charmer aren't you?  

So, these docs at the rejuve clinics, how much does that cost and what do they give you?


----------



## Aodha (Jul 30, 2009)

Jorge is so funny. I'm going around reading all his crazy comments. I've never had so much fun on here. He's a true crazy person!


----------



## juggernaut (Jul 31, 2009)

you're right...he's like Charles Manson crazy with the caps locked on.


----------



## raza abbas (Jul 31, 2009)

Right, Broz me too reading his last crazy comments… How people making fun from him and his out class knowledge and he doesn’t noticing this .Lolzz
I really feel sorry for him….
But 1 thing for sure he is gaining lot of fame in a very short period of time…lolzzzzz...


----------



## money monster (Jul 31, 2009)

*sustonon/winstrol v*

im starting my first cycle , sus 250/winnie v. please give some tips as to what to expect (gains,dosage,diet,trainning,pct) be specific please:


----------



## ZECH (Jul 31, 2009)

jorge said:


> Sorry, didn't mean to step on any of your feet, considering all your grade 'A' advise on aas. By the way where did any of you sorry ass douche bags get your medical degree's from??? Because it seems that everyone here is a goddamn medical professional. Or so you all wish you where, till you get caught with your illegal home made street shit and sucking of meat at your state prison.



No HRT doc precribes Dbol that I know of. I think you are full of crap.


----------



## VictorZ06 (Jul 31, 2009)

money monster said:


> im starting my first cycle , sus 250/winnie v. please give some tips as to what to expect (gains,dosage,diet,trainning,pct) be specific please:



Start your own thread, don't try and hijack this one bro.

/V


----------



## juggernaut (Jul 31, 2009)

money monster said:


> im starting my first cycle , sus 250/winnie v. please give some tips as to what to expect (gains,dosage,diet,trainning,pct) be specific please:


these are open-ended, insanely detailed, yet basic questions that can be found in the stickies area. Dont ask these; its evident that you didnt do any homework-and youre starting out without any knowledge. Are you fucking crazy? Want me to wipe your ass too?  
But in all seriousness, let me help.


----------



## largepkg (Aug 1, 2009)

juggernaut said:


> these are open-ended, insanely detailed, yet basic questions that can be found in the stickies area. Dont ask these; its evident that you didnt do any homework-and youre starting out without any knowledge. Are you fucking crazy? Want me to wipe your ass too?
> But in all seriousness, let me help.



I'd like you to wipe my ass. I prefer wet wipes just so you know.


----------

